# How do i change the shift knob



## ShaynedRoss (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a 1999 Nissan maxima GLE 5spd. i bought a new shifting knob but i cant figure out how to get the old one off. the owners manual doesnt say how to do it either. does anyone know how???

thanks


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

First, I would have gotten the old one removed before I purchaced a new one because the treads shaft might be a different size, but any how, all you should have to do is twist it off (just in case righty tighty) Wait, you are trying to remove just the knob right? If so then yes, it just twists off. The whole shifter is a different story.


----------



## keblerelf (Dec 12, 2007)

do you happen to know the size you used for the nes shift knob?


----------

